

Google's SEO Starter Guide Updated - luigi
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2010/09/seo-starter-guide-updated.html

======
byoung2
_Search engine optimization affects only organic search results, not paid or
"sponsored" results such as Google AdWords._

That's not entirely true. On-page SEO can affect AdWords Quality Score, which
in turn can affect position in "sponsored" results lists ("The quality of your
landing page" -
[http://adwords.google.com/support/aw/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://adwords.google.com/support/aw/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=10215))

